# Learn to Play a Guitar in 60days \m/ ROCKSMITH \m/



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't believe me? Check this video
[YOUTUBE]_qEP4lC3E1k[/YOUTUBE]

I'm gonna give it a try. I have tried my hand at playing a guitar but never went too far, practicing was really boring. What do you guys say?
Shout out to the TDF Guitarists!!!
UPDATE:
[youtube]0IhUbhLsH6U[/youtube]
Rocksmith for total noobs
[YOUTUBE]TtEKnlBJbdo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 23, 2013)

this is cool


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 23, 2013)

My brother is a big fan of the orignal Rocksmith. Its an amazing amazing game/ software


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 23, 2013)

*www.coursera.org/course/guitar


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> *www.coursera.org/course/guitar



Boring. I'm planning to get this game but it costs 5k on console and 3k on PC. problem is, On PC, I'm skeptical of the response time and so on. On PS3 I don't have to worry about anything.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 23, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Don't believe me? Check this video
> [YOUTUBE]_qEP4lC3E1k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm gonna give it a try. I have tried my hand at playing a guitar but never went too far, practicing was really boring. What do you guys say?
> Shout out to the TDF Guitarists!!!



lol man..!! Buy an acoustic. Practice basics, practice scales, practice chords. More you practice more you get aqquinted with it.

And the main thing is listen songs, as many songs as possible, genre doesn't matter. Get a good headphone which can differentiate between all the instruments. This is improve your hearing capability and you'll automatically start recognizing chords and scale by hearing

Anyway if you feel practising is really boring, get it, plug in your guitar and start playing..!!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> lol man..!! Buy an acoustic. Practice basics, practice scales, practice chords. More you practice more you get aqquinted with it.
> 
> And the main thing is listen songs, as many songs as possible, genre doesn't matter. Get a good headphone which can differentiate between all the instruments. This is improve your hearing capability and you'll automatically start recognizing chords and scale by hearing
> 
> Anyway if you feel practising is really boring, get it, plug in your guitar and start playing..!!


im planning to get a guitar from a friend. if i feel that a guitar is my cup of tea, then might even buya guitar. i tried learning guiitar in college but did not have the right people or time. i can always give it a shot.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 23, 2013)

Gollum said:


> im planning to get a guitar from a friend. if i feel that a guitar is my cup of tea, then might even buya guitar. i tried learning guiitar in college but did not have the right people or time. i can always give it a shot.



Go ahed..!! 

I started playing Guitar after completing 10th i.e. on 2005 and continued it till 2010. At around 2007 similar minded friends formed a band, had few shows and enjoyed the moments. 

Then after getting job I can't remind how I got separated from it slowly  Practicing became less, listening to songs became less.. And now it's full of dust


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

I guess there are more titles like "Learn a Guitar in 24 days/hrs etc"

instead of buying this..I wud suggest buy the DVD packs from Torrins website or David Taub Guitar lessons.
the best tutors i know are
-David Taub
-Torrins
-vGuitar Lessons
-Justin Guitar
-fretJamz


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 23, 2013)

^interwebs. TPB search ailith


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2013)

I always wanted to play drums, sadly i don't know the basics.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Go ahed..!!
> 
> I started playing Guitar after completing 10th i.e. on 2005 and continued it till 2010. At around 2007 similar minded friends formed a band, had few shows and enjoyed the moments.
> 
> Then after getting job I can't remind how I got separated from it slowly  Practicing became less, listening to songs became less.. And now it's full of dust


I surely will. I've sourced a guitar. But I will wait for the launch to get it from retail instead from online stores.


Zangetsu said:


> I guess there are more titles like "Learn a Guitar in 24 days/hrs etc"
> 
> instead of buying this..I wud suggest buy the DVD packs from Torrins website or David Taub Guitar lessons.
> the best tutors i know are
> ...


not that I know of where you can actually plug in a real guitar to a PC or a console and learn like you play a game.



TheHumanBot said:


> ^interwebs. TPB search ailith


There comes the pirate again 


Gearbox said:


> I always wanted to play drums, sadly i don't know the basics.


I wished too. Drummers are way cool but that requires a huge footprint and you need a lot of space for the set and so on. A guitar is tiny in comparison and I can just use headphone while I practice.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 23, 2013)

how you supposed to learn without a teacher. even if it's virtual it helps. thats how i am learning everything.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

Games do help to some extent but full potential knowledge comes from a tutor or an excellent guide


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2013)

once i learn some basics, i can then look for guides.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

Gollum said:


> once i learn some basics, i can then look for guides.


sure...if u have any doubts do post in musicians thread in TDF (u will get sure reply on it )


----------



## iittopper (Oct 23, 2013)

Thinking of buying it , but i dont have any guitar . Will it be worth ?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Thinking of buying it , but i dont have any guitar . Will it be worth ?



i also dont have a guitar. i might buy from olx


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 24, 2013)

have seen guitars on quickr olx for 7k but idk how good they are. so please reply on any thread if you buy one and let us know how it is 
i'm also looking to buy one under 10k. mostly acoustic.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2013)

Wouldn't matter if you have a guitar, getting the special cable needed to connect your guitar to the PC is nearly impossible. I looked high and low and only ones I could find were excess of 3k Rs. or not shippable to India.

Also, those wanting to buy a Guitar, keep budget excess of 12k at least. Serious suggestion.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> i also dont have a guitar. i might buy from olx



Don't do that if you have no understanding with Guitar.

Chances are you'll end up with a bad deal and a bad guitar with 1000's of problems.

If you can't spend much, go to Signature Showrooms, get a nice one for 2k - 2.5k

For electric one can easily be find for as less as for 5k, but a fair one will come around 8k - 10k.

But for gods sake if you don't know how to check guitars and all, fair understanding of tones and sounds, don't go for 2nd hand deal. It can ruin your Guitar experience.

And personally I think there's no point of investing much in the beginning. First get comfortable with guitar, learn the basics and then there's your future ahed to buy funky ones or expensive ones.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Boring.



I have completed till lesson 4...try it out...its good for beginners...have to complete the rest of the lessons


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

@Gollum: start from about.com (the author has explained in layman's language which is easy to grasp)


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Don't do that if you have no understanding with Guitar.
> 
> Chances are you'll end up with a bad deal and a bad guitar with 1000's of problems.
> 
> ...



For an acoustic guitar, At least keep a budget of 5k and for electric at least 12k. These are rates for good entry level guitars, do not settle for less than these as sound and build quality will suffer.

Also, has anyone actually bought the Rocksmith cable for connecting your guitar?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 24, 2013)

I agree that. But I do not encourage anyone to go with 2nd hand guitar if he/she doesn't have knowledge to identify guitars.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> have seen guitars on quickr olx for 7k but idk how good they are. so please reply on any thread if you buy one and let us know how it is
> i'm also looking to buy one under 10k. mostly acoustic.


yea I did a lot of talking with my colleagues at office who play, and they told me that you can always replace the cable but the potentiometers for the guitar will have to be good or else you would regret it.


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Wouldn't matter if you have a guitar, getting the special cable needed to connect your guitar to the PC is nearly impossible. I looked high and low and only ones I could find were excess of 3k Rs. or not shippable to India.
> 
> Also, those wanting to buy a Guitar, keep budget excess of 12k at least. Serious suggestion.


bro, the cable is universal so even ps3 cable will work with PC

buy iy from 
Amazon.com: Ubisoft Rocksmith Real Tone Cable: Video Games
or
ROCKSMITH OFFICIAL REAL TONE USB CABLE (PS3 XBOX 360 PC) FOR COOPERATIVE PLAY | eBay


krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Don't do that if you have no understanding with Guitar.
> 
> Chances are you'll end up with a bad deal and a bad guitar with 1000's of problems.
> 
> ...


I've played the guitar, as in learning wise and I liked the electric better than the acoustic
But just to let you know, I don't even know how to tune the guitar.
I think My total budget may go as high as 15k including the game.



abhidev said:


> I have completed till lesson 4...try it out...its good for beginners...have to complete the rest of the lessons


sorry for my blunt answer. I will buy the guitar and the game on the same day and surely go through the tutorial. I've learnied many things from internet and I'm not a quitter.


Zangetsu said:


> @Gollum: start from about.com (the author has explained in layman's language which is easy to grasp)


I would really appriciate a link if you could spare some time to post one.


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> For an acoustic guitar, At least keep a budget of 5k and for electric at least 12k. These are rates for good entry level guitars, do not settle for less than these as sound and build quality will suffer.
> 
> Also, has anyone actually bought the Rocksmith cable for connecting your guitar?


you mean 12k for electric?
I thought electric would cost me around 5-7k. As a basic guitar I think Givson would be a good brand or Java?


krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I agree that. But I do not encourage anyone to go with 2nd hand guitar if he/she doesn't have knowledge to identify guitars.



Message received mate. I wont go for second hand. What free stuff do you get with an electric guitar?
Rocksmith guitar bundle comes with guitar, game, cable, guitar strap, platrum/pick all for 12k


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I would really appriciate a link if you could spare some time to post one.


Beginner Guitar Lessons


----------



## abhidev (Oct 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Beginner Guitar Lessons



hey thanks for the link...guitar learning was on a hault from past few months..will start again 



Gollum said:


> sorry for my blunt answer. I will buy the guitar and the game on the same day and surely go through the tutorial. I've learnied many things from internet and I'm not a quitter.



I found it useful for learning music theory and jargons which I didn't know at all


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I've played the guitar, as in learning wise and I liked the electric better than the acoustic
> But just to let you know, I don't even know how to tune the guitar.
> I think My total budget may go as high as 15k including the game.



I know, everyone does that. But believe me, starting with electric guitar is a bad idea. And with paddle / processor is very bad at the beginning. There are various reasons.

You need to be comfortable with guitar to be able to play it smoothly and go ahed. And electric guitar distorts peoples from this thing. Everyone loves electric guitar and rocking with it plugged.

But all the guitar legends always recommends unplugged.



> Message received mate. I wont go for second hand. What free stuff do you get with an electric guitar?
> Rocksmith guitar bundle comes with guitar, game, cable, guitar strap, platrum/pick all for 12k



Then it's a great offer. But what guitar will they bundle it with?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> But believe me, starting with electric guitar is a bad idea. And with paddle / processor is very bad at the beginning. There are various reasons.
> But all the guitar legends always recommends unplugged.


Absolutely correct and any pro guitarist will say the same...
bcoz beginner can't bear so much distortion with electric
Electric shud be started from intermediate level...

Electric is easy & Acoustic is hard so people moving from acoustic to electric finds it easy to play but from electric to acoustic it becomes quite difficult to handle
and simple reason for that being change in body structure,design,fretboards,strings,handling etc



abhidev said:


> hey thanks for the link...guitar learning was on a hault from past few months..will start again


welcome


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> you mean 12k for electric?
> I thought electric would cost me around 5-7k. As a basic guitar I think Givson would be a good brand or Java?



Both are sh1t brands. At least get a Greg Bennett signature series Avion AV1 (I think) for around 11-12k.

Has anyone over here actually bought the cable? Still I say, it is cheaper to head over to the musicians thread over here and get tips to learn.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2013)

sure, i will once i get a guitar.
did a little research and found the you can tune the guitar with the game. it teaches u to do that.
+you need to have zero knowledge of the thing.
it also teaches you bout reading notes and stuf


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2013)

Gollum said:


> did a little research and found the you can tune the guitar with the game. it teaches u to do that.
> +you need to have zero knowledge of the thing.
> it also teaches you bout reading notes and stuf


now if u are paying that much amount of money...it shud do cover those important parts


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 25, 2013)

And in other news we can get ripped abs and muscles in 4 weeks by eating a magic pill.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 25, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> And in other news we can get ripped abs and muscles in 4 weeks by eating a magic pill.



I got those abs from internet research and a lot of crunches.
I'll have to get this game either mid week or next weekend.

Update:
[youtube]0IhUbhLsH6U[/youtube]

Rocksmith for total noobs
[YOUTUBE]TtEKnlBJbdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 4, 2013)

Just started playing rocksmith, and it gets tough really fast. I did all the basic tutorials but now am stuck on bends. Still trying to figure out how much i can push the strings before they break


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Just started playing rocksmith, and it gets tough really fast. I did all the basic tutorials but now am stuck on bends. Still trying to figure out how much i can push the strings before they break



I have not yet received the goddamn game ...damn you flipkart and ekart logistics


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 1, 2013)

So how many of you are hooked on to this?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 2, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> So how many of you are hooked on to this?



i am, though i have not posted an update yet.
i have reached 50% mastery in many songs. but i still have issues with fretting correctly. i can pick without looking now. thanks to string skip saloon.


----------

